# Greens for Pigeons



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I make up a green salad everynight for all of the Budgies/Lovies/Teils and Keets. It has a variety of different greens - lettuces, chard, dandelion, chickweed, shepherds purse, carrot tops ( what ever is available). Then I add their cooked rice/quinoa/legumes. Can Pigeons have the green salad part of this? - not the cooked stuff, just the greens, and are any of these greens harmful to pijies? (More noobie questions)


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, you can. I've been trying Ollie with kale lately, but I think presentation might be part of the issue. I ribbon the kale for my caique but I think I'll just hang a bit in for Ollie and see if that works better.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

As long as they are Greens of the kinds people eat raw in Salads, it should be fine.


Wonderful!!

Glad to hear you are doing this.

If one can grow 'Sprouts' easily, in flats, the Birds might also graze and nibble those, since being rooted, the Bird can tug on it and get-a-bite to tear off, pretty easily.


----------

